# Success with Cinnamon!!!



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

I have had my little girl for about 5 or 6 weeks now, and up until lately, if I tried to pat her on the ehad she would make a loud protesting noise and bite. I realise that not all birds want to be touched and patted, but I was determined to get her to realise that I meant her no harm and that pats can actually be a nice thing. So for a while I have been making sure that she is close by and can see when I am giving Alby or Mango a scratch. Hoping that maybe she would realise what is going on. She steps up perfectly, loves kisses on top of her head, loves her mummy, and loves to snuggle into my hair when she is tired, so I knew that she isn't really an aloof, nasty little thing that she makes out to be. Anyway, the other night she started to do the snuggle thing and I gave her soft little kisses on her head. Then I got her crest in between my lips and gently pretended to preen her. She loved it and kept putting her head up to my lips so I could keep doing it. So when I got my lips close to the top of her head, I put my hand up and gently started patting her. I was waiting for her to realise that it was my fingers touching her and bite me, but she didn't. So the last couple of days I have been repeating the kissing, preening thing, and end up patting her little head. Tonight, she trusted me enough to approach her slowly with my fingers and pat her straight away. She puts her head down and moves it this way and that, depending where she wants to be touched. This is such a huge amount of progress in such a short amount of time. I am ecstatic! She is such a smart, beautiful little girl. I make sure that I have plenty of one on one time with her, Mango and Alby. So now I have 3 sooky, gorgeous little tiels! They are so adorable.


----------



## Mystified (Jun 21, 2010)

That's awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Yay! Gawd a cockatiel that doesn't like scritches. I just can't imagine. Both of mine like it constantly ! It gets anoying even when you want to spend time with them and all your time is spend rubbing heads...LOL !
Well done!
I also do it with my lips...hahaha. Or my nose! PIP is soooooooooo soft compared to Dude. I just can't help rubbing my nose on her head when she is near my face. Its just lovely and soft. Dude on the other hand tickles my nose and makes me want to sneeze. And besides if I got that close with my nose he trys to shove his head in my mouth to get to my teeth. He is determined to get those white things in my mouth but I keep shutting it and he gets the poos and eventually bites my lip and has to be moved from my face to another area that he can't cause pain!

Well done ! Your a good tiel mummy.


----------



## sarahh (May 9, 2010)

Aww bless congrats scritches my ziggie loves this too, he only start asking for it the past week. Well done you you are doing so well.


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

I am so happy about it. I love my little birds so much, and for them to trust me this way, is the ultimate for me. Cinnamon still likes me to preem her crest and kiss her on the head lots. I can show my fingers to her now and slowly touch her head. Sometimes she nips, sometimes she doesn't. Taking it at her pace. Alby has been a mega sook lately. And Mango just wants to bite and eat everything. She's only 8 weeks old, so exploring everything.


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

dude said:


> I also do it with my lips...hahaha. Or my nose! PIP is soooooooooo soft compared to Dude. I just can't help rubbing my nose on her head when she is near my face. Its just lovely and soft.
> 
> Well done ! Your a good tiel mummy.


Alby is exactly the same. He is so soft compared to Cinnamon and Mango. He has the loveliest, fluffiest feathers. Just made for me to stick my nose into them.


----------



## ShakeQPC (Jun 26, 2010)

Thankyou, I was just about to post a question asking how you get your birdie to like scrithes. I've had Sarvey for 3 weeks, and this week has been the first week he's spent time out of the cage. He is so lovely and just wants to be with us, or playing on the table with us, throwing his skateboard off the table and us picking it up. But every time I try to get close to his face he tells me off. I can gently pat him under his tail??? But not the head. He does let me come in for kisses. So maybe if I give him time we'll get to scritches... I WANT A SCRITCHY LOVER!!! I have to remember I have only had him for a few weeks and it is a trust thing. Congrats on yours, thats awesome


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

ShakeQPC said:


> Thankyou, I was just about to post a question asking how you get your birdie to like scrithes. I've had Sarvey for 3 weeks, and this week has been the first week he's spent time out of the cage. He is so lovely and just wants to be with us, or playing on the table with us, throwing his skateboard off the table and us picking it up. But every time I try to get close to his face he tells me off. I can gently pat him under his tail??? But not the head. He does let me come in for kisses. So maybe if I give him time we'll get to scritches... I WANT A SCRITCHY LOVER!!! I have to remember I have only had him for a few weeks and it is a trust thing. Congrats on yours, thats awesome


Be careful about patting Sarvey under the tail. That might actually end up being a bit of a turn on for him. Same as patting their backs. Maybe you might be able to use the same approach with Sarvey as I did with Cinnamon. With the kisses and then gently and slowly start using your fingers. I can now approach Cinnamon for pats straight away without the kisses and she is quite receptive and loves having her head rubbed. It takes a lot of time and patience. But if you're determined to show your little one that you mean no harm, then his trust will come in time. Good luck!


----------



## ShakeQPC (Jun 26, 2010)

EEEEW! I don't wanna turn him on... Thanks for letting me know! I know he'll be a great little friend the more he gets used to me. I have so missed having a pet, very glad I went cockatiel. Everyone on this forum is so helpful and friendly.


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

ShakeQPC said:


> EEEEW! I don't wanna turn him on... Thanks for letting me know! I know he'll be a great little friend the more he gets used to me. I have so missed having a pet, very glad I went cockatiel. Everyone on this forum is so helpful and friendly.


They are brilliant little pets. So much personality packed into a little critter!


----------



## ShakeQPC (Jun 26, 2010)

Last night my hubby and I were lying on the couch with Sarvey. He was so cute, trying to snuggle into our arm pits, climbing over us, allowing kisses (occassionally) and even the occasional quick pat. it was very sweet. A lovely bonding moment. He knows he can fly around the room, but very rarely does. Just wants to be with us, and the only flying he does is from one head to the other. I LOVE HIM SO.


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

That's excellent that you've made so much progress with Sarvey. It all takes time but it is worth it. I love my 3 tiels like they are my children. They are adorable. Cinnamon is such a little sook now. Loves kisses and pats.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Thats great  People who come over are always amazed that I have a bird that will let me cuddle and play games with him. Seems like lots of people are missing out on what great pets birds can be.


----------



## kirbulous (Jul 21, 2010)

I've had Kirby for 2 years and he still won't let me scratch his head unless it's first thing in the morning. Although if he gets bundled up in a towel he's happy to get his head scratched. I know it took years for my first bird, Leo to let me scratch his head but I was hoping Kirby would be easier. Leo used to come to me and put his head down, begging for scritches! Neither of my birds do that now. However, Abby loves hands in general. She loves having her head scratched although you have to start scratching her head before she'll put it down for you. And she's so funny! If she's preening under her wing and you start scratching her neck she'll freeze with her head still under her wing and just enjoy the scritches.
I'm not sure if Kirby will ever enjoy scritches outside of the towel. Hopefully one day he'll see Abby enjoying her scritches from us and he'll follow suit.



xxxSpikexxx said:


> Thats great  People who come over are always amazed that I have a bird that will let me cuddle and play games with him. Seems like lots of people are missing out on what great pets birds can be.


My husband was always a dog person, he never understood why I loved birds until we got Kirby together. And now with Abby being such a sweety :tiel3: he is absolutely sold! He's agreed that birds are the best house pets because it's easy to control their mess based on where you take them and they have lots of personality and intelligence to make them fun and entertaining!


----------

